
Cervical cancer 'cure' closer with gene-editing breakthrough, scientists say - toomuchtodo
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-10-09/cervical-cancer-cure-research-gene-technology-qld/11583158
======
masonic
The media forget that not all cervical cancers are caused by HPV.

